# Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage



## geierle (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen eine feederrute gekauft und war letztes Wochenende damit mit normalen Futterkorb unterwegs aber außer ein paar Bissen war nichts los. Dafür konnte ich endlich nachts um Drei Uhr meinen ersten Karpfen landen mit ner normalen Grundmontage auf Mais. Aber nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen. Ich finde die Method-Feeder Methode sehr interessant und möchte diese gerne mal an unserem See testen. Aber leider ist in diesem See jegliche Art von Selbsthakmontagen verboten somit würde die normale Method Methode auch wegfallen. Daher wollte ich fragen ob es auch möglich wäre anstatt des Haarvorfaches einfach ein normales Vorfach mit nem kleinen Haken zu nehmen und daran ein Maiskorn oder ne Made zu machen und dieses dann in die Method Form zu pressen. Oder ist das eher schlecht da ja der selbsthakeffekt nicht mehr vorhanden ist? Wäre Super wenn mir eventuell einige Method Angler helfen könnten. 

Danke dde0a


----------



## Welpi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Das funktioniert auch ohne Haarvorfach sehr gut! Je nach Hakengrösse z.B. ein, zwei Maiskörner auf den Haken (die Spitze freilassen) und je nach Gusto (entweder in den Feeder einpressen oder freilassen) fischen.


----------



## geierle (31. Juli 2013)

Super vielen dank für die Antwort, dann werde ich mir mal ein Method Feeder Set zulegen.  Welche Hakengröße würdest du empfehlen? Ich nehme meistens ein 10er Haken? Und die Haken spitze soll dabei rausgucken und nicht vom Köder verdeckt werden richtig!? Wie lang sollte das Vorfach sein?


----------



## Pacman1710 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Die Selbsthakmethode hat nichts mit dem Vorfach (Haar-Vorfach oder ähnliches) zu tun!! Bitte nicht verwechseln!!

Gruß Pac


----------



## Black-Death (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Die Selbsthakmethode hat nichts mit dem Vorfach (Haar-Vorfach oder ähnliches) zu tun!! Bitte nicht verwechseln!!
> 
> Gruß Pac


 
richtig


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



geierle schrieb:


> Aber leider ist in diesem See jegliche Art von Selbsthakmontagen verboten somit würde die normale Method Methode auch wegfallen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass an diesem Gewässer offensichtlich seltsame Leute das Sagen haben: Was steht denn konkret auf dem Erlaubnisschein? Wenn Selbsthakmontagen verboten sind, ist das Problem nicht mit dem Vorfachwechsel erledigt. In diesem Fall darfst du keine Festbleimontage verwenden. Das Feederblei müsste also als Durchlaufmontage montiert sein.

Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und angle dort, wo die Regeln von normaldenkenden Menschen aufgestellt werden.


----------



## Welpi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

@Pacman und Black-Death: Da habt Ihr natürlich recht, hab das Selbsthakmontagen-Verbot völlig überlesen.

@ geierle:Um dem Selbsthak-Verbot zu entgehen musst Du denn Method-Feeder als Durchlaufmontage verwenden, also nicht fixieren. Auf diese Art kannst Du dann sowohl eine Haarmontage oder die oben erwähnte direkte Anköderung verwenden. Das gabze isr dann eine "normale" Feeder-Montage, Bissanzeige ist die Spitze der Rute.

PS: Bei der direkten Anköderung würde ich auch ein eher kurzes Vorfach verwenden (8-10 cm), Hakengrösse passend zum Köder


----------



## geierle (31. Juli 2013)

Super danke für die tollen Antworten. Aber wenn ich es als laufmontage anwende hat es dann noch den gewünschten Erfolg da der Haken durch die Method Form direkt im Futter sitzt oder ist das dann eher hinfällig und ich sollte einfach weiterhin einen normalen Futterkorb nehmen.

Und warum es an diesem See verboten ist versteht keiner so ganz zumal es an dem anderen Verein zugelassen ist mit Selbsthakmontagen, Boilies etc zu angeln. Aber es liegt wahrscheinlich an dem alter der Personen die im Vorstand sitzen und für neue Methoden nicht immer so aufgeschlossen sind. Aber egal muss mich nun mal damit abfinden und andere Alternativen finden. Aber so ist der See wunderschön zum angeln zumal er komplett eingezäunt ist und nur für Mitglieder zugänglich ist und auch das baden verboten ist. Und de Fischbestand ist in beiden Seen hervorragend.


----------



## diemai (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Also , wir(bessere Hälfte und ich) feedern immer stinknormal auf Karpfen , ......Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen am Ende der durchlaufenden 27er Hauptschnur mit dem Futterkorb oder Futterspirale dran , dann 'ne Perle , Wirbel und ein kurzes 18ner , 22er bis 25er Mono-Vorfach und normale kurzschenklige Karpfenhaken , ...Größe nach Jahreszeit , ......10ner oder 8er im März/April und 6er , 4er und 2er , wenn's warm ist(kaltes Wasser=wenig Köder=kleiner Haken, ......warmes Wasser= mehr Köder=großer Haken) .

Und den Köder(Maden/Mais und gelegentlich Dendrobena) kneten wir NICHT mit ein , ...einfach nur stinknormal auf den Haken gespießt .

Eine Selbsthakmontage und 'ne Feederrute gehen doch sowieso nicht zusammen(das gleiche gilt für Spezialhaken , die auch ohne Anschlag hängen bleiben) , ...jedenfalls nicht , wenn du von deiner Rute länger etwas haben willst , ...glaube mir , es reicht eine einzige Sekunde der Unaufmerksamkeit und deine Rute lernt fliegen(spreche da aus leidvoller Erfahrung)!

Und Freilaufrollen gehen wiederum nicht mit Feederruten zusammen !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Die besten Erfolge habe ich mit dem Method Feeder, wenn der Köder nicht im/auf dem Futter sitzt, sondern so gerade rausguckt, also das Vorfach sitzt im Futter (s. Foto 2 hier).
Allerdings als herkömml. Selbsthakmontage gefischt.
So verwickelt sich nix im Wurf, genauso wie Köder im Futter.

Kannst das Vorfach auch lose lassen, dann macht es Sinn Maisfoam (das _wasserlösliche_ Verpacksungsmaterial) auf die Hakenspitze zu stecken, so verheddert sich auch nix.

Nachtrag:
_"Eine Selbsthakmontage und 'ne Feederrute gehen doch sowieso nicht  zusammen... 
Und Freilaufrollen gehen wiederum nicht mit Feederruten zusammen"_
Geht alles!
Method-Feedern hat nur nix mit richtigem Feedern zu tun, ist schlichtweg Grundangeln.


Und die "alten Herren im Vorstand" beschliessen von selbst gar nix, das machen die Mitglieder auf den Hauptversammlungen. 
Also mal Leute informieren, interessieren, aktivieren,... dann kriegt man auch anglerfreundliche & zeitgemäße Regelungen in verstaubte Gewässerordnungen


----------



## diemai (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> _"Eine Selbsthakmontage und 'ne Feederrute gehen doch sowieso nicht zusammen... _
> _Und Freilaufrollen gehen wiederum nicht mit Feederruten zusammen"_
> Geht alles!
> Method-Feedern hat nur nix mit richtigem Feedern zu tun, ist schlichtweg Grundangeln.


 
Das könntest du mir 'mal näher erklären , .......wenn der Karpfen sich selber hakt(sei es durch eine Selbsthakmontage oder durch einen Spezialhaken)und du nicht im Bruchteil einer Sekunde die Hand an der Feederrute hast , geht diese eventuell auf Tauchstation .

Und mit einer Freilaufrolle(natürlich bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf , damit die Rute beim heftigen Biß auch liegenbleibt) die Spitze der Feederute auf Spannung zu ziehen , dürfte auch recht fummelig sein , ...ebenfalls bei einem blitzschnell zu setzenden Anhieb den Freilauf zu deaktivieren , ..stelle ich mir umständlich vor .

Aber aus deinem Statement lese ich auch , das das "Method-Feedern" nur "Feedern" heißt(wohl wegen dem Futterkorb , in den der Hakenköder eingeknetet wird?) , aber nicht mit einer Feederrute ausgeübt wird  ....#c?

Aber anscheinend hab' ich da auch 'was falsch verstanden , ....der TS hat zwar mit seiner neuen Feederrute geangelt , ....hat aber Fragen zum "Method-Feedern" gestellt , .......das hat mich etwas verwirrt , .......der gleiche Name für zwei verschiedene Sachen , und das in einem Beitrag |kopfkrat.

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Slick (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Ich angle immer Nachts mit meinen Feederruten mit Freilauf+Selbsthakemontage(Schlaufenmontage mit 5-10 cm).Fisch beißt, zieht ab,schwimmt mit Schwung gegen den Futterkorb und hängt.Da brauchst du gar nichts Anschlagen.

Geht alles.

Du musst dann nur noch den Fisch an Land kurbel.

Ich habe Vibrationssensoren+Aalglocken an meinem Feederarm und bekomme dadurch jeden kleinsten Zupfer mit.

Grüße


----------



## diemai (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich angle immer Nachts mit meinen Feederruten mit Freilauf+Selbsthakemontage(Schlaufenmontage mit 5-10 cm).Fisch beißt, zieht ab,schwimmt mit Schwung gegen den Futterkorb und hängt.Da brauchst du gar nichts Anschlagen.
> 
> Geht alles.
> 
> ...


 
OK , .......vielen Dank , .......wieder was dazu gelernt#6!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



diemai schrieb:


> Das könntest du mir 'mal näher erklären , ...


Method_feedern_ heisst tatsächlich nur so, weil der Korb im Spiel ist. Im Prinzip ist es Grundangeln mit Selbsthakmontage. 
Geht mit jeder Rute, eine Feederspitze wird nicht gebraucht, die Bissanzeige erfolgt durch den Schnurablauf, welchen man wie auch immer erkenntlich macht.

Ich spanne die Schnur auch überhaupt nicht mehr, sondern lasse sie durchhängen. Hab so deutlich mehr Bisse!!!
(Verständlich, wenn man sich vorstellt, wie der Köder sonst direkt an der gespannten, aufsteigenden Schnur liegt)
Deswegen auch Freilauf, bzw. Bügel offen.

Ich haue beim Run noch leicht nach, um den Haken richtig zu setzen, sonst gibt's -je nach MFgewicht- doch Aussteiger, aber den blitzschnellen Anhieb braucht man bei dieser Methode nicht.
Absolut wichtig: bei keiner anderen Angelart ist es so entscheidend, immer einen wirklich giftscharfen Haken zu haben.

Ich finde, es ist eine außergewöhnlich erfolgreiche (+ extrem komfortable |rolleyes ) Angelei und hat ihren Namen, "DIE Methode" vollkommen verdient.


----------



## Andal (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal darauf verständigen, von welcher Art des Method-Feederns wir sprechen. Unter diesem Begriff firmieren ja mittlerweile einige Variationen, die sich teilweise doch recht deutlich unterscheiden!

Method-Feeder besagt nämlich im Grunde genommen nur eines. Es handelt sich um ein Wurf- und Senkgewicht, welches von sich mehr oder weniger schnell löslichem Futter umgeben ist.

Das kann entweder die gute alte Futterspirale sein, als Durchlaufmontage gefischt, oder das ordentlich schwere Futterblei mit Hair-Rig, oder eben jene relativ neuen leichten Feederbleie und die dazugehörigen Futter- und Vorfachsysteme.

Wovon sprechen wir? Wer meint jetzt was?

Eines ist aber ganz gewiß sicher. Method-Feedern definiert sich nicht über die verwendeten Ruten und Bissanzeigesysteme. Alle drei Arten des MF, inklusive aller Zwischenformen, kann man an jeder x-beliebigen Rute mit entsprechendem Wurfgewicht fischen. Zur Bissanzeige braucht es zwingend weder eine Zitterspitze, noch elektronische, oder andere Hilfsmittel. Zur Not tut es die Beobachtung der Schnur, oder ein Finger an selbiger. Natürlich geht es mit sauber abgestimmten Geräten bequemer, aber es definiert nicht die Methode!


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



geierle schrieb:


> Und warum es an diesem See verboten ist versteht keiner so ganz zumal es an dem anderen Verein zugelassen ist mit Selbsthakmontagen, Boilies etc zu angeln. Aber es liegt wahrscheinlich an dem alter der Personen die im Vorstand sitzen und für neue Methoden nicht immer so aufgeschlossen sind..



nicht unbedingt,selbst bei der FeederWM verboten,aus folgenden Grund: reisst die Montage ab,schleppt der Fisch alles mit sich rum .


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Das gilt aber auch nur für einen Teil der Method-Montagen _(Stopper hinterm Blei, da müsste man auch noch genau schauen, welche Art von Stopper - Die Zammataro-Körbe werden festgeknotet - ...)_

Der Regelfall ist doch der normale Flatfeeder, bei dem nur der Wirbel drin steckt. Der löst sich oft schon beim Biss und erst recht, wenn Fisch abreisst und damit irgendwo hängenbleiben würde.

Wobei ich sowieso erstaunt bin, wie oft von vornherein an Hauptschnurbruch gedacht wird (auch z.B. in der Karpfenangelei; Safety Clips, u.ä.). 
Das passiert so selten bei mir, dass ich mich nicht mal erinnern kann, wann es zum letzten Mal vorkam.


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt,selbst bei der FeederWM verboten,aus folgenden Grund: reisst die Montage ab,schleppt der Fisch alles mit sich rum .



Und safety-clips dürfen ja nur die Karpfenangler verwenden|kopfkrat.
Dachte wenigstens auf Europa- bzw. Weltmeisterschaftsebene sei man schon weiter|bigeyes.
Oh, Entschuldigung, es gibt ja noch keine safety-clips für method-feeder, oder|licht?


----------



## Pacman1710 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt,selbst bei der FeederWM verboten,aus folgenden Grund: reisst die Montage ab,schleppt der Fisch alles mit sich rum .


 
Bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das die Futterkörbe für's MF ähnlich aufgebaut sind wie normale Inlinebleie! Dabei wird der Wirbel in das Gummi vom Blei geschoben und somit für den Selbsthakeffekt ausreichend fest mit einander verbunden. Da die Verbindung aber nicht "unlösbar" ist, kann sich der Fisch, im Falle eines Abriss, ohne Probleme vom Blei befreien!
Wie gesagt, ich weis jetzt nicht genau wie es bei den Methodfeederkörben ist! Falls die doch ähnlich aufgebaut sind, sollte es damit eigentlich keine Probleme geben!


Gruß Pac


----------



## Welpi (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt,selbst bei der FeederWM verboten,aus folgenden Grund: reisst die Montage ab,schleppt der Fisch alles mit sich rum .



Das Argument stimmt nur halb: Wenn Du den Korb "halbfest" montierst und der Wirbel/Link bei stärkerem Zug aus dem Korb rutschen kann, zieht der Fisch "nur" den Schnurrest herum...


----------



## Welpi (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Da war Pacman schneller... :m


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Bei uns im Angelladen werden bevorzugt feste Körbe verkauft-da billiger-und der Hauptschnurbruch entsteht bevorzugt durch Hänger oder 10 Jahre alte Schnur.


----------



## diemai (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

@ kati48268 , @ Andal


......vielen Dank auch für eure Erklärungen , ......jetzt bin ich schlauer:m!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## geierle (1. August 2013)

Ja auch von mir ein Riesen dank an euch alle für die zahlreichen und informativen Antworten. Bin mir zwar jetzt immer noch etwas unschlüssig ob ich nun mit einem festen Method feederkorb an meinem See angeln darf oder nicht? Aber ich werde das die Tage mal abklären und wenn nicht bleibt ja immer noch der gute alte futterkorb und meine schöne neue Feederrute


----------



## Tricast (1. August 2013)

*AW: Method-Feedern ohne Haarmontage*

Dann angelst Du halt eben dem Methodfeeder als Durchlaufmontage. Auch mit kurzem Vorfach und wenn auch mit Haar. Die Feederrute mit der härtesten Spitze bestücken und gut vorspannen.

Gruß Heinz


----------

